# Ph إختصار لأي مصطلح



## الفتىالنبيل (26 يناير 2010)

Ph الرقم الهيدروجيني هو اختصار لكلمتين انجليزيتين ما هما


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 يناير 2010)

السلام
pH is an abbreviation for potential hydrogen

وفقك الله


----------



## محمود كمياء (26 يناير 2010)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> pH is an abbreviation for potential hydrogen
> 
> وفقك الله


 

على ما اعتقد انها الاس الهيدروجينى

power of hydrogen


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (26 يناير 2010)

أشكر اهتمامكم بالسؤال ولكني بحثت في الموضوع قديما ووجدت أن الكلمة الثانية لا خلاف عليها اما الكلمة الاولى فيها خلاف كبير 

ووجدت هذه العباره 
ال pH هي اختصار لعبارة "الرقم الهيدروجيني" أو هو قياس الحمضية و القاعدية للمحاليل 
pH تعني قوة الهيدروجين و أول من وضع تلك التسمية كان عالم ألماني انحاز للغته فسمى القوة باللفظ الألماني potenz أي أن الاختصار ناتج من الكلمة: 
potenz Hydrogen

على كل حال ما مدى صحة هذه العبارة
شاكرا اهتمامكم
وللتنويه أن هذا السؤال ورد في احد اختبارات التوضيف التابعة لشركه في الاردن


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الفتى النبيل ,اعتقد بأنه أختصار للاس الهيدروجيني.
وفقك الله


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

الphمعناها الاس الهيدروجيني للعنصر


----------

